# Expandafoam or Plaster of Paris



## Chase (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey people, I'm after some advice, I'm going to make some backgrounds for my enclosures and wonder what would be best out of these two, expandafoam or plaster of paris. Also what sealant would I use to keep moisture out. Any help would be good thanks.


----------



## Native_EWD (Nov 10, 2014)

Cromellin pond sealer from bunnings works pretty well for sealing


----------



## Chase (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks native ewd. Can I use it after painting with water based paint also?


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 10, 2014)

There are two brands of pond sealer, can't remember the name of the other one. Either is fine over nearly any surface, just follow the instructions. Why not use polystyrene and make a 3d background? Then apply a coat of render, then the pond sealer.


----------



## Chase (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks pinefamily, I am struggling to find a local shop to get Styrofoam from, the places I have found searching the net are quite expensive. Any ideas where I can get cheap foam from would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Native_EWD (Nov 11, 2014)

Considered doing some dumpster diving? Lol white goods stores bins are usually full of it, I've found a lot from job sites where houses are being built. Can always go Clark rubber, But it won't be cheap. Expanda foam in a can goes pretty good too.


----------



## MesseNoire (Nov 11, 2014)

Or pet stores that get fish sent via courier. Tropical fish usually come in a foam box.


----------



## pharskie (Nov 11, 2014)

Your local Harvey Norman has styrofoam on hand pretty regularly. That or see if you can find a buisness that sells comercial printers. They can't get rid of it quick enough


----------



## MrVic (Nov 12, 2014)

Expandfoam would be the easiest solution. At around $7 a can from Bunnings a couple of cans would go a long way. Spray on, use a damp rubber glove to mould it as it stops expanding, use different thicknesses to create a rocky ledge, make it look like the side of a cliff, embed some branches and rocks in position by using the foam to lock them in place, paint, seal, sit back and enjoy your creativity


----------



## abrehaut (Nov 16, 2014)

Dumpsters for Styrofoam is the way to go. I'm in the middle of making my second wall. Just finished the first coat of grout. 
Will do another then spray it acrylic black before waterproofing.


----------



## squidlinc (Nov 17, 2014)

Just a warning - plaster of paris is will be much, much heavier than expandafoam in my experience. I think expandafoam would be much easier to apply and carve too.


----------



## apprenticegnome (Nov 17, 2014)

I buy buy styrofoam from an insulation supplier. They carry different thickness, foam through to rubber etc and have been fairly priced in my opinion.


----------

